# Infernal Weekend at Portugal and Spain



## ThunderbInazuma (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi guys. First, sorry for the big and long text, however I feel like I should let my feelings be free about this tragedy. Also, sorry for the bad English. 
So, I'm here to talk about the big tragedy that is affecting my country, Portugal and our neighboor, Spain. So, Basically, this weekend there was a massive number of fires in North & Center of Portugal... The last time I Checked the numbers, there were 36 people (including an 1 month old baby) who died (plus 4 in Spain) due to this massive inferno. Rigth now I'm at Lisbon, so I'm not directly affected, however, this weekend I was at my homeland, Guarda, one of the districts that are being affected by this. Rigth there, there isn't almost anyway to contact the outside. Before leaving (at 7am),there wasn't any Internet connection, neither TV or telephone (the cables which supplied the City were burned) . The mobile sinal was very unstable and even if I wanted, I couldn't use Mobile Data to check online news. I had the train ticket to come to Lisbon and, of course They were unable do depart, since the previous day (Sunday), people were almost Killed there (from What a Friend of mine who was there, he said that if the recue would come 1minute later, he couldn't be there). Since I needed to come, I took a bus. In the way here, I only wanted to cry. There were flames everywhere and where I didn't saw flames, it was already burnt. The Fireman Corporation (I dont know how to call them in English) are desperate and They're saying They need all the help from any person who is able to help, since They don't have enough human means to prevent this. Well, The problem is that on this Área I'm tell ing you, from What I can see from the news, it is the least problematic area. The Portuguese president has already declared the state of Public Calamity, and this Sunday was considered the Worst day in termos of Fire in Portugal... In the Middleton of October. 
The problem of the Fires in Portugal should be a priority problem to solve, as many of you should already know about the Pedrogão Grande tragedy who Killed more that 60 people this year... However, nothing is done and things like these keep hapenning, everywhere year. Hopefully, some hours ago I could talk with my parents and They told me that over there things are get tinha better, and from What I read, there was some raining on some of the affected zones, so, I hope that tomorrow everything will be better. I also read that Italy is sending us help, so I truly hope that a New day will rise.
I'm sorry for taking you this time, however, I feltro like letting my feelings about this being free and I couldn't stop. Thank You for earing (reading) me and sorry for the bad English.
I will leave some news about the matter here if you're interested:
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/95956/por...incendios-chega-ao-reino-unido?utm_source=rss


----------

